# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  الخضراوات تقي من سرطان البروستاتا

## هيثم الفقى

بكين: أفاد باحث صيني بأن الأطعمة التي تحتوي على كمية كبيرة من الخضار قد تقي من خطر الإصابة بسرطان البروستاتا.
وتوصل الباحث روث تشان وزملاؤه من الجامعة الصينية في هونج كونج إلى هذه النتيجة بعد الاطلاع عن أكثر من 100 دراسة أكدت جميعها على التأثير الإيجابي للمواد المضادة للأكسدة الموجودة في هذه الخضار وفي الوقاية من مرض سرطان البروستاتا وحماية خلايا الجسم.
وأشار الباحث تشان إلى أن الطماطم ومنتجاتها تحتوي على مادة "ليكوبين" المضادة للأكسدة، مؤكدين أنه بإمكان الطماطم و الليكوبين خفض خطر الإصابة بسرطان البروستاتا.
وأوضح الباحثون أن الخضار المائلة إلى اللون البرتقالي تحتوي مادة "بيتا – كاروتين" المضادة للأكسدة وبأن منتجات الصويا وبعض الخضار مثل الثوم والبصل بنوعيه الأخضر واليابس والكراث تقي أيضاً من الإصابة من سرطان البروستاتا.
وكانت دراسات أخرى قد ذكرت أن البروكلي والقرنبيط والملفوف وغيرها تحتوي على مركبات يمكن أن تقي من مرض السرطان أيضاً.

----------

